# Need some advice!! Re: breeding/registration



## Beezyshepard1 (Apr 23, 2021)

I have a 1.5 year old female that was basically a rescue. I was supposed to be buying her with papers but the breeder was arrested on other charges and I have been blessed with a beautiful female but no papers. Is there any way to attain papers without bloodline? How much would her pups be worth if not registered? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Do you know who her dam and sire are? 
Does she have a microchip or a tattoo? 

She's beautiful. 
I don't know how much her pups would be...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You need the registration info for the sire and dam in order to register your dog.Quoting another member - please don't use your dog as an ATM.








"Should I breed my dog?" Flowchart


I saw this posted on another dog forum... Hopefully this can help illustrate to some people why they shouldn't (Or should!) breed their dog.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

If you are not breeding to improve the breed, and are just worried about, "What would her puppies be worth", *DON'T BREED!*
*








Pet Statistics


How many pets are in the United States? How many animals are in shelters?




www.aspca.org




).*


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

She's a beautiful dog but that and $5 will get you a cup of coffee, you know? without papers you have nothing. Unless you can come up with them, you puppies will be worth whatever price your local shelter puts on them. I have a beautiful male. He was $200 at a local shelter. His DNA says he's 83% purebred. That's reality. Sorry to burst your bubble but spending thousands to breed puppies you will be lucky to give away at the supermarket makes no sense.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

If you know the registration number, tattoo number, or microchip number you can look her up and purchase a copy of her pedigree. That won’t help you as far as breeding. You need the actual registration to be in your name. You need the original owner for that. You can talk to the AKC and see what they say , but your kinda out of luck.


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

Beezyshepard1 said:


> I have a 1.5 year old female that was basically a rescue. I was supposed to be buying her with papers but the breeder was arrested on other charges and I have been blessed with a beautiful female but no papers. Is there any way to attain papers without bloodline? How much would her pups be worth if not registered? Any help is greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 572579
> View attachment 572581
> View attachment 572582


So cute!, what I know is that, if breeder is a 'CKC' member, then, they could give you some advice.


----------

